# Can I call my vet and request my dog be euthanized?



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a five year old dog. He is a mixed breed, medium size.

When we first got him it was lovely. Family dog, but he was 'known' as my brothers dog. Very jumpy and friendly. My brother would walk him and I would have him sat in the livingroom with me, would play with him in the house and so on. 
Now, our circumstances have changed, and i'm the only one who wants to do something for him before it gets worse.
Because my brother hasn't been taking him out for walks, and none of my other family members can actually control him on walks, he's been having overgrown nail issues and even caught some infections so now he can't walk properly because of pain. My mum and everyone else doesn't really have the time to take him to the vet, and to be honest now the infections in his paws have become so bad I know only a vet could fix them so I know my mum and everyone else thinks the vet will prosecute them or something, when in reality most vets are quite understanding. However I do worry about getting 'in trouble' myself. My family just have been going through some things and as a result of that our dog has been neglected, which is hard to admit... Because I just look at him and he's so happy but he needs help. 

I went to London to live for 8 months and have just come back, therefore I have no job and little money to help him.
Anyway, the question in regards to having him euthanized is that we clearly cannot look after him anymore. Everyone is working hard to help my mum with the debt her divorce left her. He didn't bother trying to make sure she was okay with money before separating for good, just left her. My two brothers have children to look after which i'm sure some of you understand is expensive...
I'm just trying to do the right thing before our dog gets really bad. 

Anyway, the euthanasia part... We haven't got time or money for him, but also due to him only being walked by my brother, he was walked at night when nobody was around so I don't think he's socialised. And he has showed aggressive behaviour towards us before. He won't let us move him, he chews everything, he won't even go outside in the garden now. He just sits down unless he wants his food or water, or to go to the toilet. That's no life for him. 

I'm worried if he got sent to a re-homing centre, the burden will just be on them and he'd end up being euthanized anyway. He is quite aggressive.

I just haven't known anyone in person who has personally called their vet to request their dog be euthanized. Have any of you done it or do you know how I would go about it?
I don't want to be discriminated against because of my dogs infected paws, this is our first dog that's been this way, we've never had a problem with nails, so don't know about infection. 

If I called my vet and stated he's always aggressive out on walks, only my brother can walk him who now can't... He almost killed one of our cats... 

We can't keep him as he'll just get fixed up by a vet to get worse again and causing my mum and all of her kids more debt. The circumstances have changed now. I'm just so stressed because everyone else in the family just doesn't take responsibility, doesn't realise the consequences if he gets worse, just so stressed about debt to remember this issue... 

Just help me do the right thing guys, what should I do?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Take him to a rescue.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't think I can, I've just found out he's an illegal breed as his breeder lied to us and was recently in the local news for it. They will possibly euthanize him anyway. 

I'm just worried about this 
It's so stressful and it shouldn't even be my problem as I haven't even lived here for almost a year,


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, then what's the difference? You want to euthanise him anyway...

Take him to a rescue.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

That's true, but as he is an illegal breed we can be prosecuted for owning him. This could mean a fine or jail.

I have actually emailed a rescue who said they'd get back to me once the snows settled here but no reply yet. 
Surely I can't go to a rescue and lie about his breed can I? 

I have no idea what kind of rescue would take him as even if I say he's another breed i've searched online and any dog relating or having the same characteristics of the banned breeds can be questioned. 

I would definitely go to a rescue, but the question is which one.
I'm just so stressed trying to figure all this out on my own...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you go to a vet and lie about the breed? Same difference, surely


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah that's true, my dog has gone to the vet before, when he could walk. Surely the vet would have had him put to sleep if they knew he was a banned breed... 

If I ask an animal charity to come and collect him, will they be understanding? There's nothing really wrong with him yet. Just has some infections that only the vet can fix. Once they sort him out, he'll be healthy again. I just don't want someone coming to our house to collect him or something and trying to do us for abuse when we've been trying so hard over time. We've tried to get behaviour people, tried to walk him... And like I said, we weren't educated about dogs nails.

Just wanna get it sorted before he gets worse, 

How will they remove him from our house if he's aggressive too? Will they have to sedate him or something? I just don't let new people or visitors near him as he is a risk, I don't want any vets or charity people coming into my home to be attacked


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I would certainly have a word with a local rescue. Just call him a mixed breed (which is presumably what you bought him as).

Explain the situation just as you have explained it to us. Say you have come back after a year and find that as circumstances have changed no one has taken care of the dog. Explain your stress.

You do need someone else to look at the dog. This is because it is most likely that his condition (nails/infection/coat) can all be treated. And indeed, his aggression may indeed be due to the pain and discomfort he is in with his paws and the lack of exercise and stimulation. Again, this can be improved.

If he is 'of type' (a banned breed) then he will be put down. I really don't think you can hold back now though for fear of 'prosecution'. The dog has to come first.

If he is not then it may be that the rescue can take him and work with him.

If he is not able to be rehomed due to aggression, then he will of course be put down.

You can call your vet and request euthanasia. We do it with old, sick and senile dogs ... and yes, with dogs who have bitten or posed a risk to the family. However, the Vet will want to examine the dog and will often want other professional opinions (ie; a behaviourist) before they will immediately put a dog down by request of owner.

J


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Jadely98 said:


> How will they remove him from our house if he's aggressive too? Will they have to sedate him or something? I just don't let new people or visitors near him as he is a risk, I don't want any vets or charity people coming into my home to be attacked


Talk to the RSPCA/a good local shelter. They are the ones with the answers.

J


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for your reply James, it's just nice to finally have some people to talk to about it because I have been on my own with it for a while.
I have been able to discuss with my family but everyones just too scared to get in trouble. But the way I see it is right now it's JUST his nails, but someday it's going to be something worse due to not being able to be walked etc. I just want to find a charity that will come up to me and just be understanding and not penalise us. I just want to do the right thing now before it gets any worse. 

As I said previous, he's such a happy dog. I still talk to him and try to play with him. He just can't do much. 

Should I just lie about his breed and say he's something that looks similar? Surely they're not really going to check? I just don't want to lie to people if i'm going to get caught. I do need to lie in this case if I want to help him. This is why I thought, why don't I just call to have him euthanized because I have no idea what to do in this situation. 

If I were to call a charity today and say all this, I just want them to agree to come and get him. I just don't want any fuss. Just want him to go and live a happy life somewhere else. No fussing.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Talk to the RSPCA/a good local shelter. They are the ones with the answers.
> 
> J


Thank you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Please contact the RSPCA (or other rescue organisation) and hand him over. I am assuming here that you think he might be a pit bull? Just say he is a staffy or staffy cross. If they think that he might be of "type" then they will organise experts to come in and assess him. If he is considered to be of type then he will most likely be euthanised. If he is not then he will be treated for his medical problems and assessed for rehoming. If he is unsuitable for rehoming due to aggression then he will probably be euthanised, but if he passes the assessment then he stands the chance of finding a loving forever home. 5 is still pretty young so he could have plenty of years left yet.

I know of someone who took her dog to a rescue for rehoming and once in the rescue he was assessed of being as type. This unfortunately meant that he had to be put to sleep, but the owner did not get into any trouble for it. She didn't actually realise he would be classified in this way.

Either way, you absolutely cannot leave things as they are. This dog is suffering and it sounds as though you do not have the means to care for him so action must be taken.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I imagine the ''aggression'' may well be to do with the fact he is in pain, and not because of his ''type''.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, you are correct. I think he is a Pitbull. But we bought him from a breeder who assured us he was a Staff x Ridgeback dog. So I should just go to them and say that's what he is. There is no confirmation my dog is a Pit but where the breeder has now been outed and jailed for selling Pitbulls and lying about the breed, of course we're going to suspect as they look so similar.

What can they do if when coming to collect the dog my dog becomes aggressive? I just want to be able to call them today or something and for them to just be like, okay i'll come and get him. What was the process for your friend who had to give hers up if you don't mind me asking? did they just call and it was done or...? There's so much pressure on me at this moment.

I'm also still needing re-assurance that they won't get us in trouble for the infections with his paws. They just look so bad so everyone in the family is worried about that. But its happened due to lack of experience and lack of being able to walk him from change of circumstance.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I imagine the 'aggression'' may well be to do with the fact he is in pain, and not because of his ''type''.


Well he has always growled at us at times even when he was healthy, but yes I do agree. I have tried to cut his nails before with dog cutting scissors that I borrowed from my auntie who has the same size dogs but he didn't growl or bite he just showed me that he was distressed.

But yes I want to give him a chance to go into a charity and see if he can get a better life


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

I am now preparing a semi-detailed email about my dog and our position. Saying pretty much what I have said to you guys. I will send several of the same email off today to ensure that he goes to the appropriate home. I will not hide anything about his condition, I won't leave anything out.

You guys have been a massive help and it's been so GREAT to FINALLY have someone else to talk to!! 

Thanks so much guys


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jadely98 said:


> I am now preparing a semi-detailed email about my dog and our position. Saying pretty much what I have said to you guys. I will send several of the same email off today to ensure that he goes to the appropriate home. I will not hide anything about his condition, I won't leave anything out.
> 
> You guys have been a massive help and it's been so GREAT to FINALLY have someone else to talk to!!
> 
> Thanks so much guys


I wish you well; let us know how you get on . . . and I hope you get some support from your family.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It is more likely that he is a Staffy Cross or similar than a Pitbull in this Country.

He may well be aggressive as a result of the pain in his paws.

You have had excellent advice above. Good luck.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jadely98 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I think he is a Pitbull. But we bought him from a breeder who assured us he was a Staff x Ridgeback dog. So I should just go to them and say that's what he is. There is no confirmation my dog is a Pit but where the breeder has now been outed and jailed for selling Pitbulls and lying about the breed, of course we're going to suspect as they look so similar.
> 
> What can they do if when coming to collect the dog my dog becomes aggressive? I just want to be able to call them today or something and for them to just be like, okay i'll come and get him. What was the process for your friend who had to give hers up if you don't mind me asking? did they just call and it was done or...? There's so much pressure on me at this moment.
> 
> I'm also still needing re-assurance that they won't get us in trouble for the infections with his paws. They just look so bad so everyone in the family is worried about that. But its happened due to lack of experience and lack of being able to walk him from change of circumstance.


The person I know of is more of a friend of a friend so I don't really know the details. I believe that she handed the dog in as she could no longer care for him and expected him to be found a new home. However, a few days after handing him in she was advised that unfortunately he had been classified as type which meant he could not be rehomed, nor could she have him back. She was informed that he was a staffy cross bullmastiff, which he may well have been, but due to his physical characteristics he fitted in with the description of "pit type".


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jadely98 said:


> I have a five year old dog. He is a mixed breed, medium size.
> 
> When we first got him it was lovely. Family dog, but he was 'known' as my brothers dog. Very jumpy and friendly. My brother would walk him and I would have him sat in the livingroom with me, would play with him in the house and so on.
> Now, our circumstances have changed, and i'm the only one who wants to do something for him before it gets worse.
> ...


I find stories like this shocking, whether he's a banned breed or not this poor animal should not be made to suffer, and in my opinion if a person can't afford vets fees, or an animal charity fees, then they shouldn't have animals. I've seen a dog who had never had his nails clipped and seeing him try to walk broke my heart. Nail clippers cost a few quid and done frequently the dog gets used to it, my own dog Lulu lies on her back with her feet in the air as i clip her nails. I'm sorry but there's no excuse!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would go against what others are saying. I consider you had the right idea in the first place. How can it be fair to give an aggressive, pit bull type of dog with medical issues to a rescue. Take responsibility for your dog and do the right thing by him and put him out of his physical and mental suffering. As for how you do it, you make an appointment with your vet and if asked you say it is to have your dog put to sleep. The vet may ask you why and if you say he is aggressive they will be only too happy to do it with no more discussion.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have to admit I agree with @Blitz

While the thought of putting an otherwise healthy dog down feels wrong and I'd agree with going to rescue 99% of the time, the fact he is under socialised, can be aggressive and could be considered 'of type' going to the vet and having him put down sounds like the kindest thing as at least he can go to rest with people he knows and loves. Going to rescue sounds like it would just be one massive stress for him and the rescue who took him, to potentially spend his last days in a strange place, with strange people to then, most likely, be put down anyway.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I know several rescues who will take aggressive animals and give them a safe, happy life even if they can’t be placed in a family home.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

The problem with asking the vet to put the dog down because he is aggressive is that it might not actually be that much of a problem. I've seen extremely aggressive dogs that were considered merely 'difficult' by their owners; I've also seen dogs with minor issues regarded as 'dangerous' by their owners. Owners are not always the best people to judge whether or not their dog can be rehabilitated, as they have less experience that experts and are also emotionally involved.

This dog is still very young. He may be a banned breed, he may have physical or behavioural issues that mean it is kinder for him to be put to sleep, but at least he should be given the chance of being assessed by someone who will know what his options are. If the family have had little or no interaction with him recently, it seems unlikely that he is going to be that distressed by leaving them anyway.

Either way, this dog needs to be seen by a professional asap, so that he doesn't continue to suffer. OP, no one is going to blame you for having a dog bought in good faith as not being a banned breed. If his breeder has recently been charged with breeding banned dogs, then I imagine there will be many others in your position and the authorities will be used to people having been mislead by this. It must be a very stressful situation for you, but please don't let that put you off doing what is right for your dog. And please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

To the person who commented above,

We could afford him, now we can't, hence the fact that I have mentioned millions of times to people above that we are now in a change of circumstances. Things were good, all of us in the house were perfectly fine and could afford our lives, but then stuff happened.
Plus, nobody at all said he should suffer because of his breed. It's just, if the law has things in place it can be hard to get them help. I've had a friend who had her dog refused to be helped because she was 'one of those' breeds. It took her ages to find someone to help. 

Also as I said, I already feel bad, we don't need negativity here do we? I wasn't even the one who did it, I went to London. We'd never had a dog with these issues before so didn't know they needed regular clipping and such. Our last dog was so energetic and so different to the one we have now.

Anyway, I came to update on my research:
I emailed various charities today and around 4 charities so far have replied saying they can't take any more dogs with behavioural problems, won't take him because of his breed, things like that.

So the question I have now is, what can I do if almost every charity doesn't reply to help?
Let's keep it positive.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I know several rescues who will take aggressive animals and give them a safe, happy life even if they can't be placed in a family home.


Which ones? I will try to contact them


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I would go against what others are saying. I consider you had the right idea in the first place. How can it be fair to give an aggressive, pit bull type of dog with medical issues to a rescue. Take responsibility for your dog and do the right thing by him and put him out of his physical and mental suffering. As for how you do it, you make an appointment with your vet and if asked you say it is to have your dog put to sleep. The vet may ask you why and if you say he is aggressive they will be only too happy to do it with no more discussion.


Are you sure they won't need to see him or anything? I'm just feeling like this is my only option now if none of the places i've emailed take him. I feel like I would need to call the vet and just say I have tried.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d be inclined to explain to the vet that you are picking up the pieces since returning home and finding the dog in such a state. Tell them you can’t find a rescue to take him on.

I would hope the vet would see the dog is suffering and would be better off pts, sad though it is.

I know you are not to blame for this situation, but your family have let this dog down badly. 

Whilst circumstances can chang it doesn’t sound like having a dog in the family was ever a good idea tbh.

Please stress to them NOT to replace him with a cute puppy in a few weeks.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd be inclined to explain to the vet that you are picking up the pieces since returning home and finding the dog in such a state. Tell them you can't find a rescue to take him on.
> 
> I would hope the vet would see the dog is suffering and would be better off pts, sad though it is.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. We've always been a family to have a lot of pets but we've all agreed not to get any more. I think even when we do finally resolve our financial situation we won't be getting any. As it is about time and love more than just money.

I know in reality, the vet would probably just be understanding and just deal with our situation and move on. But in my mind i'm like holy crap what am i gonna do are we gonna be in big trouble etc? I just wanna sort this out for my family but I want it to be so streamlined.

I am just kinda scared to contact a vet at the moment because it's so hard to call someone and say, please just end my dogs life. You know? 
Idk what I should say on the phone to convince the vet, after all i'd be talking to the reception wouldn't I and not the vet? :O


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would expect the vet to understand tbh

They know full well the problems facing rescues being full to bursting and I think they will agree it’s the best action for this situation.

You don’t have to say who you are in the first instance on the phone.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would imagine a good percentage of dogs being put to sleep are for behaviourial reasons. A lot of people feel like me that if you take on a dog it is your responsibility to end its life if it comes to that, not pass it on to a rescue. The ones that will take on aggressive dogs will not necessarily give him a good life. I know I would not want a dog of mine to be in a rescue and left there for the rest of its days.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would expect the vet to understand tbh
> 
> They know full well the problems facing rescues being full to bursting and I think they will agree it's the best action for this situation.
> 
> You don't have to say who you are in the first instance on the phone.


Yes! That's exactly true.

So maybe I should just call and say about our change in finances, not being able to walk him, his behaviours, not being able to put him into rescue

Just start the phonecall off saying I want to enquire about euthanasia? See, I don't know how to word it

They would say, 'Hi this is ___ vetinary practice, how can I help?'

And seem so nice, then I have to crush their lovely tone and start talking about putting my dog down?

Maybe I could email the vet I know first? See what they say? Oh, I don't know. I'm overthinking because of stress.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I would imagine a good percentage of dogs being put to sleep are for behaviourial reasons. A lot of people feel like me that if you take on a dog it is your responsibility to end its life if it comes to that, not pass it on to a rescue. The ones that will take on aggressive dogs will not necessarily give him a good life. I know I would not want a dog of mine to be in a rescue and left there for the rest of its days.


I agree with you, I just have a lot of anxiety, and a lot of anxiety towards this situation especially since I have to sort it out myself.

When I call the vet i'd be talking to a receptionist, I would rather talk to the vet directly.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

I remember that a while ago I enquired about home visit for my dog and she gave me a direct number for the vet. I believe it was a mobile number too. So I might just text a brief message to them and see what can be done.

I lost the email a few weeks ago but will email for it again now.

I just don't want to explain the situation to the receptionist and the vet.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Jadely98 said:


> Which ones? I will try to contact them


The one I've had most recent contact with is Bruno's Animal Haven in Wales.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> The one I've had most recent contact with is Bruno's Animal Haven in Wales.


have just emailed them now, just told them the breed and age of dog, briefly mentioned his condition... do you think they'd take him? What kind of experiences have u had with this charity?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jadely98 I can understand your reluctance to call your vet; this is a really horrible situation to have to deal with. But it is not going to go away, and the longer you leave it, the harder it will be.

If the rescue option isn't working out, then you just need to bite the bullet and contact the vet. Either write down what you need to say or if it is easier, send an email. Vets are used to having to put animals to sleep, and both they and the receptionists are used to dealing with distressed owners, because let's face it, this is the kind of situation that almost everyone is going to find upsetting.

You won't be the first person to contact them about something like this. If you ring, why not start of with the truth of "I'm finding this really hard to talk about, but I think my dog needs to be put to sleep". Yes, the receptionist and the vet will be sad, but dealing with euthanasia is part of their jobs. And they would far rather give an animal a painless death than think of it left to suffer.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jadely98 said:


> I agree with you, I just have a lot of anxiety, and a lot of anxiety towards this situation especially since I have to sort it out myself.
> 
> When I call the vet i'd be talking to a receptionist, I would rather talk to the vet directly.


When (if) you phone, just ask to speak to the vet


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> @Jadely98 I can understand your reluctance to call your vet; this is a really horrible situation to have to deal with. But it is not going to go away, and the longer you leave it, the harder it will be.
> 
> If the rescue option isn't working out, then you just need to bite the bullet and contact the vet. Either write down what you need to say or if it is easier, send an email. Vets are used to having to put animals to sleep, and both they and the receptionists are used to dealing with distressed owners, because let's face it, this is the kind of situation that almost everyone is going to find upsetting.
> 
> You won't be the first person to contact them about something like this. If you ring, why not start of with the truth of "I'm finding this really hard to talk about, but I think my dog needs to be put to sleep". Yes, the receptionist and the vet will be sad, but dealing with euthanasia is part of their jobs. And they would far rather give an animal a painless death than think of it left to suffer.


Reading this comment made me feel a little better. I will definitely use that opening line. Because it is how I feel right now.

Do you think once I explain everything on the phone they'll just accept what i've said and just come and do it? Rather than come to check.

Because I mean, if we can't look after him and other homes are refusing to help, have they got any other choice? Like you said they wouldn't want the dog to suffer any more would they?

He potentially is an illegal breed or has the characteristics of one anyway so i'm sure in a home he would have been euthanised.

I hate having to deal with this alone but I just want it done now.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I would imagine they would just do it, but the best way to find out is to ask. The longer you sit around worrying about it, the worse you will feel. Right now, you have probably imagined 100 x unpleasant endings to this situation, whereas in reality, you are only going to have to cope with one.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> I would imagine they would just do it, but the best way to find out is to ask. The longer you sit around worrying about it, the worse you will feel. Right now, you have probably imagined 100 x unpleasant endings to this situation, whereas in reality, you are only going to have to cope with one.


That's true. I have actually sat around for ages stressing myself out thinking oh my god what will they do, what's gonna happen etc
When they'll probably just come and do it and that's the end of it.

I might just do what you suggested earlier and write down what to say. Make sure I don't leave anything out.

I have emailed them again for that vets number. So I might try and figure out a short text, 
Maybe I can just text and say I didn't wanna disturb him/her at work.
I just have so much anxiety.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you have a friend who can support you? 

I can understand how much anxiety you must be in. It's a horrible situation, but you will come through it. And once it is over, you can take comfort from knowing you have taken the best course of action for your dog.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> Do you have a friend who can support you?
> 
> I can understand how much anxiety you must be in. It's a horrible situation, but you will come through it. And once it is over, you can take comfort from knowing you have taken the best course of action for your dog.


I've got two best friends right now but I could never tell them about it. The only person I can talk to about it who actually listens is my boyfriend who actually just moved into the home with me. He gets what's going on etc but can't really offer any advice as he didn't really grow up with animals and can't offer advice for something he's never been through. Often, I ramble and stress out about it to him and he does listen but he can't fully understand or do anything.

In relations to actually sorting this out I need to do it alone as everyone else is too scared of getting into trouble for neglect or something but i've been thinking about it non stop.

Because I have anxiety I have to plan my conversation thoroughly before calling.

I just know I need to do this now before he gets worse and we get into proper trouble. 
I did call an animal charity after sitting with my phone for 1 hour last week, they couldn't help him in the end as I made the mistake and told them he's a pitbull dog (illegal breed) ... but it felt sooo weird to actually say to someone about it as it was a kinda secret in my family so long, to call someone and say theres an issue made me feel weird
It feels weird that he might go because we've had him for 5 years and it just feels terrible cause it won't be the same without him


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure why you are so adamant about labelling him as a "Pit Bull"? unless he has been labelled as "type" officially, at the moment he's no more Pit Bull than any other Bull type cross out there. Just call him a Staffie mix. Good luck.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jadely98 said:


> it's so hard to call someone and say, please just end my dogs life.


You don't have to do that, but you could say you want the vet's honest opinion (but the dog will have to be seen and a consultation paid for). But then if the vet does not think euthanasia is the only option, then what will you do?


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Calvine said:


> You don't have to do that, but you could say you want the vet's honest opinion (but the dog will have to be seen and a consultation paid for). But then if the vet does not think euthanasia is the only option, then what will you do?


Well, we can't keep him. If he stays with us he'll get like that again. My brother was the only one he'd go on walks for and now my brothers doing extra shifts for my mum and he's got kids now.

I spent all day emailing and calling rescues who said they were too full, wouldn't take him because of his behaviour. And that's emailing dogs trust, RSPCA and all the local shelters. I've emailed everyone possible and they've all said no.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jadely98 said:


> Well, we can't keep him. If he stays with us he'll get like that again. My brother was the only one he'd go on walks for and now my brothers doing extra shifts for my mum and he's got kids now.
> 
> I spent all day emailing and calling rescues who said they were too full, wouldn't take him because of his behaviour. And that's emailing dogs trust, RSPCA and all the local shelters. I've emailed everyone possible and they've all said no.


In that case either phone the vets or go in and make an appointment. They are not going to question you or judge you but do as you ask and put him to sleep. However if you do not do it you are condoning the poor treatment you say he is getting. Do not put it off, make the appointment today. That is all you have to do, just make an appointment. If you are asked what it is for say it is to have the dog put to sleep. The receptionist will not ask questions and you do not have to volunteer any information. When you take the dog in and see the vet it is totally up to you what information you give.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jadely98 said:


> I have a five year old dog. He is a mixed breed, medium size.
> 
> When we first got him it was lovely. Family dog, but he was 'known' as my brothers dog. Very jumpy and friendly. My brother would walk him and I would have him sat in the livingroom with me, would play with him in the house and so on.
> Now, our circumstances have changed, and i'm the only one who wants to do something for him before it gets worse.
> ...


If his behaviour has gotten worse, or started when he got overgrown nails and infection then there may be a real possibility that the cause of his behaviour or at least the change is that he is in a great deal of discomfort and pain. Even the most good temperament or gentle dog, when in a great deal of discomfort and especially pain can become reactive and more snappy and even quite aggressive sometimes. If his not being walked and/or given mental and physical stimulation then dogs can become bored and stressed and that can both lead to behaviour changes and things like destruction in the house, they often tend to make their own amusement or deal with it in changes in their normal behaviour.

If his nails are overgrown and the nails and nail bed becomes infected if not dealt with or left then the infection can spread to the bones of the toe and foot which could even be whats starting to happen if it hasn't already.

If your Mum is in debt and particularly on benefits then you may well be eligible for PDSA veterinary care or even RSPCA or various other animal charities.
So if that the case you could probably take him to one of the various charity veterinary services who will give you veterinary help.

If you cant give him the care and what he needs any longer then most reputable dog rehoming centres will do a temperament assessment first. He may have behavioural problems that cant be fixed but because of the circumstances and medical issues that may be the cause or contributing to his behaviour in a lot of ways too.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jadely98 how did it go at the vets?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

just wondering, if you are too brassic to pay for treatment for the dog
how are you going to pay for him to die?
never mind the whole ethics of putting a 5 yr old dog pts , I honestly believe that, for some dogs, its the best thing than live in pain with people who could care less, vets dont do it for free you know


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> just wondering, if you are too brassic to pay for treatment for the dog
> how are you going to pay for him to die?
> never mind the whole ethics of putting a 5 yr old dog pts , I honestly believe that, for some dogs, its the best thing than live in pain with people who could care less, vets dont do it for free you know


Yes, I know that. I've asked family who aren't in financial trouble and they are willing to help.

In terms of the situation, I sent an email to the vet that can do home visits in my area. It was kind of rushed but I mentioned everything I needed to. I stated that i'm afraid to call because of anxiety and needed reassurance before calling so would like to know if they can help before I call and I said I wanted to email to make sure I said everything I needed to. I have asked for the vet to look at the email (there's only one vet at the practice)

No reply yet, they are a small practice with certain opening times.

I'm sure they will reply,
If not i've got no choice but to call the practice and say everything again.

I'm hoping for an email back tomorrow. Hopefully they give me some re-assuring advice that will push me to call and sort it out for good. It'd be nice to have all the stress removed, especially from our dog.

Thanks for all your support guys, with your replies and advice i've been pushed to go ahead. Like I said, my family are too worried about other things so i've not had someone to sit down with who makes me feel better about it.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope you've heard back from them by now. Let us know how you get on today. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jadely98 said:


> To the person who commented above,
> 
> We could afford him, now we can't, hence the fact that I have mentioned millions of times to people above that we are now in a change of circumstances. Things were good, all of us in the house were perfectly fine and could afford our lives, but then stuff happened.
> Plus, nobody at all said he should suffer because of his breed. It's just, if the law has things in place it can be hard to get them help. I've had a friend who had her dog refused to be helped because she was 'one of those' breeds. It took her ages to find someone to help.
> ...


I take it you mean me?
If i was in your shoes i would have had your dog put to sleep by now, i'm being realistic, i would not prolong your dogs suffering any longer. I financially support 2 well known animal charities who deal with animal neglect/abuse on a daily basis, they also treat and put to sleep pets for a fee, much cheaper than a vet, failing that if you really can't afford this then ring your local council and report your dog as a stray, the Environmental Health dept will collect him and take him to the Dogs Trust or similar.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ella28 said:


> report your dog as a stray,


He may have a microchip as it's now a legal requirement so would be traced back to OP's family. I don't really think that's an option or a solution.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tru


Calvine said:


> He may have a microchip as it's now a legal requirement so would be traced back to OP's family. I don't really think that's an option or a solution.


True, but my guess is this dog isn't microchipped, i'd be surprised if he is to be honest.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ella28 said:


> Tru
> 
> True, but my guess is this dog isn't microchipped, i'd be surprised if he is to be honest.


Wow Ella, there's no need to be rude is there? 
Our circumstances have changed! Which means we had a lot of money and time for him, and now we don't. We didn't just get him like a chav dog who sits around all day. He IS microchipped... I don't want any negativity here, just help and positive advice that will actually contribute to helping my situation.

Anyway, i've come back to update. No reply from the vets i've emailed. I had to take one or two days off in between from researching as it really does take over my mindset and I was getting so much anxiety, but now i'm back.

Just had a thought, instead of loading it all onto the vet, just have his nails checked at home and discuss with them when they arrive about finances and all mentioned above?

Just say I don't know what to do now etc.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jadely98 said:


> I agree with you completely. We've always been a family to have a lot of pets but we've all agreed not to get any more. I think even when we do finally resolve our financial situation we won't be getting any. As it is about time and love more than just money.


Please ensure you stick to this.


​


Jadely98 said:


> I know in reality, the vet would probably just be understanding and just deal with our situation and move on. But in my mind i'm like holy crap what am i gonna do are we gonna be in big trouble etc? I just wanna sort this out for my family but I want it to be so streamlined.


You seem very worried about the ramifications to yourself. Save the worry for the dog. Streamlined? Strange turn of phrase.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Please ensure you stick to this.
> 
> 
> ​
> You seem very worried about the ramifications to yourself. Save the worry for the dog. Streamlined? Strange turn of phrase.


We will stick to it don't worry. Once I sort myself out me and my boyfriend will move out on our own and continue to help my mum as much as we can. But she knows she can't have anymore pets. If she ever did get another one, not gonna sugarcoat this i'd probably just take it back.

I don't know why I used the word streamlined. I just always use that word. I just want the process to be easy as possible to end his suffering is what I meant.
I went into the kitchen today to feed him and he's just so happy regardless. I love him so much and I guess this is why it's so hard for me to do. Because i'm doing it alone and the only other people with the common sense to discuss it with me is you guys on the forum.

That's why nothings been done for a while because with me I need re-assurance because of my anxiety, but since joining and following this forum I feel more confident to do something.

I know the vet isn't going to do anything else but come and do what they've been asked.

If I just ask for a vet to come see about his nails but explain everything I have explained here, then there's no pressure on the phone and i'll have a 1-1 chat with the vet that arrives. And they should come prepared with everything they need including what they use for euthanasia so I figured if the vet needs to do it, they'll do it.

Can just say i'm calling about his nails but I want an honest opinion on euthanasia.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jadely98 said:


> Wow Ella, there's no need to be rude is there?
> Our circumstances have changed! Which means we had a lot of money and time for him, and now we don't. We didn't just get him like a chav dog who sits around all day. He IS microchipped... I don't want any negativity here, just help and positive advice that will actually contribute to helping my situation.
> 
> Anyway, i've come back to update. No reply from the vets i've emailed. I had to take one or two days off in between from researching as it really does take over my mindset and I was getting so much anxiety, but now i'm back.
> ...


I wasn't being rude, i know people in my area who have 2 dogs that aren't microchipped, they look after their dogs well. You've come onto a public forum asking for advice, the members here are giving you advice, i don't pull punches when it comes to animal neglect /cruelty, my opinion is as good as anyones but i'm certainly not rude.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ella28 said:


> I wasn't being rude, i know people in my area who have 2 dogs that aren't microchipped, they look after their dogs well. You've come onto a public forum asking for advice, the members here are giving you advice, i don't pull punches when it comes to animal neglect /cruelty, my opinion is as good as anyones but i'm certainly not rude.


Alright.

Just wondering if you've read my post before your recent reply, about calling the vet and saying about his nails and then discussing euthanasia or should I just call and say I need a vet to come and euthanize my dog etc?

I've been researching whilst awaiting replies on here and I read somewhere that it may be the best decision to euthanise if the problem they have can be solved but may come back again.

Like I said, we cannot walk him now as my brothers moved away and he only lets him walk him
We're all helping my mum with her debt as her circumstances and now ours has changed
He has no quality of life because of lack of being walked and his nails
Charities have refused to rehome him, and i've called every charity in my town

So calling to ask for euthanasia is the only thing to do now isn't it?
Otherwise, I have no idea how he'll get better.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Why can't you ask the relative who is prepared to pay to have the poor dog put to sleep to pay for vet treatment?


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Why can't you ask the relative who is prepared to pay to have the poor dog put to sleep to pay for vet treatment?


Because like i've said, if he gets ill again we're in the same position for him and he has no quality of life. If we fix him up again to have him not being able to be taken out on walks as he refuses to go only for my brother who lives in a diffferent city, it's the same thing. And we can't expect her to keep paying for our dog. She's got her own to pay for and it's not fair on her. But she understands our situation and has made the one-off offer. So at least if it does need to be done it can be done for our dogs sake.

I am considering calling the vets within the next hour to request they come and see if it's the best thing for him. 
Either way, he needs a vet so i'm just gonna call and say what I think, ask for help and arrange a home visit hopefully x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jadely98 said:


> he only lets him walk him


Has this been the case since you have had him? What happens when/if other people try to take him out?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jadely98 I'm a bit confused. You said you had emailed the vet on Tuesday, telling them everything that you have shared in this thread but they haven't responded. Did this include the fact that you believe the dog is suffering, unable to walk and needs to be put to sleep? Because I find it hard to understand why a good vet would take over 3 days to respond to a request for euthanasia. If the vet has not responded to your email, then you really do need to pick up the phone and call someone who is going to be able to deal with this right now. If the vet you prefer to use is not responding, then you need to find another one in the area. You can't 'consider' calling, you just need to do it, in fairness to your dog. Please don't put it off any longer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

I can't understand how can you afford euthanasia but not nail treatment.
Hes very likely just another staffy-cross so I would stop labelling him as a pitbull type why would you declare your dog illegal when you don't Really know for sure?
Everybody deserves a chance in my opinion especially when there's a good chance his behavioural issues are just a reflection of pain and neglect.
If I were you I would concentrate on finding him a rescue asap.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have to admit to being a little suspicious about this thread. I hope I'm wrong and the OP does the right thing for the dog.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I have to admit to being a little suspicious about this thread. I hope I'm wrong and the OP does the right thing for the dog.


I'm suspicious too that's why i didn't respond to the OP yesterday, all the good advice the members have given and yet still no solution, i find this very suspicious.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> @Jadely98 I'm a bit confused. You said you had emailed the vet on Tuesday, telling them everything that you have shared in this thread but they haven't responded. Did this include the fact that you believe the dog is suffering, unable to walk and needs to be put to sleep? Because I find it hard to understand why a good vet would take over 3 days to respond to a request for euthanasia. If the vet has not responded to your email, then you really do need to pick up the phone and call someone who is going to be able to deal with this right now. If the vet you prefer to use is not responding, then you need to find another one in the area. You can't 'consider' calling, you just need to do it, in fairness to your dog. Please don't put it off any longer.


 To be honest, I would always phone, rather than email, a vet. You can't be 100% sure that an email has been delivered (or read).


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I hope the op has at least made contact with someone now - I find it hard to believe that no rescue organisation or shelter has been able to help or offer advice and that a vet hasn't responded to an email. It certainly wouldn't be my experience.

It's nearly a week on from the original post - and my original advice stands - you need some professional guidance. 

J


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Watch this space . . .


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

You have left this poor dog suffering for a week! You need to stop considering phoning vets, reaserching and worrying and actually do something to help the dog that has been left neglected in pain wether that be treatment or PTS. Leaving him longer like this is not an option.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

RottieMummy said:


> You have left this poor dog suffering for a week! You need to stop considering phoning vets, reaserching and worrying and actually do something to help the dog that has been left neglected in pain wether that be treatment or PTS. Leaving him longer like this is not an option.


Well said RottieMummy! If this story is to be believed i'm disgusted by the lack of treatment for this poor dog. I just got a feeling it's a wind-up which would be pretty sick in my opinion.


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Usually silence says it all, I just hope and pray that the OP hasn't posted due to a decision being made and is just processing!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not suprised rescue centres can't help .. as a volunteer we get so many calls a day asking for help with staffies and bull breed types. We can' rehome the ones we have including ones without issues. 

We get asked to help those that have bitten and with aggression issues and as a small rescue we can only help a few dogs at a time and tragic as it is no one wants to rehome bull breeds with aggression issues and as a rescue have to be so careful when rehoming 

It doesn' matter what breed you say a dog is if they potentially look like type a rescue is going to be very cautious of taking them only for the dog to be potentially destroyed surrounded by strangers or rehomed to someone else and their lives turned upside down if the dog is rehomed unassessed as to whether it' type 

It' bloody tragic we know it is.. We have had dogs sized and destroyed lovely dogs and it' awful. I wish I had answers or pole in these situations


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Good Morning guys, I know that a lot of you are still following my thread and a few of you have asked for updates on what's going on so i've come to update you all on the situation.

The last time I posted to this forum was Friday, I did my last post and intended to call the vet up. This vet practice is mostly for home visits so therefore, the vet is not always present as she is out. Anyway, so I go to call the vets on Friday at half 10, but their first slot is 9-10:30 and then they do house visits ... then reopen 4-6. So I was too late to call the practice Friday and nobody answered at 4pm so I thought best leave it til Monday and I sent a quick but descriptive email about my dog to them in hopes they would reply between their 4-6 slot. So I set my alarm last night for quarter to nine and I waited...

So I call finally, and my anxiety is through the ROOF! But I tell her my name and she says, are you the one who left us the email by any chance? And we discuss the situation and she lets me know she didn't respond as the vet wasn't present and she didn't know what to say back to my email and I told her don't worry. And believe me guys this woman is so lovely and understanding. But the thing is, like I just said to my boyfriend, there are people who get into situations and worry worry worry, but then there's people like me who think and research until you just say, f it... I need to just do it. The woman made me so calm she just said, 'it sounds like all the issue is, is his nails which can easily be sorted.' And I let her know why I emailed about euthanasia, that I didn't think there was any other way, I explained why his nails got bad... Basically she knew everything from the email already so I didn't have to say much.

The conclusion:

She said once she got off the phone she'd now show the vet my email I sent before she goes off for house visits after 10:30 to see if she would come and do the house visit for his nails. 

As far as euthanasia goes she said she understands my concern but really wants to try and rehome him first. I said me too but I just didn't think there was anything else I could do now as i've contacted everyone and they've refused. She said that every Tuesday they meet up with Bluecross and she said that tomorrow she's going to explain the situation to them to try and get him rehomed. She said he doesn't even have to go into a kennel it can be a process of him living with us and they post his profile online, then potential owners can come and see him and if they like him, adopt him. She made clear she really wants to try this first and I said me too! 

So now i'm sitting here as my nerves slowly come down... I DID IT. bloody hell.

I did tell the vet the situation with my mum and her depression etc but i said, if he can walk again we'll get him out into the garden again and regularly trim his nails if he refuses to go outside and walk for us or we can't handle him on the lead etc. And the vet knows he needs training on the lead as that's one of the things I mentioned so they do know he needs a behaviourist.

I called my mum straight after and told her what we need to do. I hate to 'be the boss' of my mum but it's not fricking happening again because I spent too much stressful hours over this, worrying about our doggo to let him or me get into that mental state again...

I FRICKING DID IT! It feels so good!

I will now come back to update possibly tomorrow as i'm expecting a call from her. Either way I will defo contact this thread again once I know something.

Thanks for your help and patience  xx


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Definitely a wind up!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ella28 said:


> Definitely a wind up!


That is a sweeping assumption, in my opinion.

You have absolutely no proof, so why not give the OP the benefit of the doubt here and stop being rude.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad things are moving along and I hope things work out well for him quickly.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Rafa said:


> That is a sweeping assumption, in my opinion.
> 
> You have absolutely no proof, so why not give the OP the benefit of the doubt here and stop being rude.


I am entitled to an opinion and because i voice my opinion does not make me a rude person!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Your post was rude.

The OP has taken the time to come back and explain in a very lengthy post what is happening with his dog. He didn't have to do that.

You then respond with "Definitely a Wind-Up" and you don't think that was rude?

I do.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ella28 said:


> I am entitled to an opinion and because i voice my opinion does not make me a rude person!


Please do not call posters out as liars without evidence. It reflects very badly on the forum. 
If you have concerns about any poster please report to the Moderators.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Please do not call posters out as liars without evidence. It reflects very badly on the forum.
> If you have concerns about any poster please report to the Moderators.


I didn't use the word 'liar', but it's ok for a member to call me rude?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ella28 said:


> I didn't use the word 'liar', but it's ok for a member to call me rude?


Yes, when you are being rude.
You said the thread was a 'wind-up' , that is insinuating that the OP is lying.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd be massively concerned if it took a whole week to get hold of a vet and, regardless of how proficient they might be, how much I liked them, I would move my cats to another practice.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Jadely98 said:


> Either way I will defo contact this thread again once I know something.


Thank you keeping us updated. I am glad you have got some help.

J


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jadely98 Thank you for updating us. Please let us know how you get on. I know this is a huge thing for someone with anxiety to have to deal with, so well done for sticking with it. I hope you are able to find a good home for your dog, but whatever happens, by taking action, you are doing the right thing for him. Best wishes.


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Crikey, just caught up with this thread. I have no advice with this particular situation with your dog but well done for making the call to the vets. Anxiety can be utterly crippling and just picking up the phone is like climbing a mountain. I understand that very well. Hoping something can be sorted out for your boy asap.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well Done for making that phone call, I hope that things can be sorted


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Have loosely been following this thread.
As far as I can see the dog is STILL suffering as the vet has still not seen the dog?
When is this going to end?

Canarie


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Canarie said:


> As far as I can see the dog is STILL suffering as the vet has still not seen the dog?


I did wonder that too; it read (to me) as tho' someone in the office was relaying OP's messages to the vet? The same person had read the emails; but again, not the vet. But the post was long and I had no time (or inclination) to re-read it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, when you are being rude.
> You said the thread was a 'wind-up' , that is insinuating that the OP is lying.


I did wonder myself but chose to keep my mouth shut and now I think this thread is sadly genuine. Just hope the dog is seen by a vet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

danielled said:


> Just hope the dog is seen by a vet


I can't really understand the delay (over a week) as I understood that a relative had already offered to pay for a vet visit; maybe I didn't read that right? If the dog's claws are over-long, he will put the weight on his heels and that, in turn, will cause soreness/lameness.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I did wonder that too; it read (to me) as tho' someone in the office was relaying OP's messages to the vet? The same person had read the emails; but again, not the vet. But the post was long and I had no time (or inclination) to re-read it.


 I didn't realise the poor dog was still suffering, this has gone on too long.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> I didn't realise the poor dog was still suffering, this has gone on too long.


The way I have read OP's posts is that _the vet actually does home visits between ten and four. _Also, a 'family member' has kindly offered to pay for a ''one-off'' consultation to get the dog seen and either treated or euthanized, but at least have its condition and the family's circumstances discussed. Is this how you read it, @Animallover26, or did I get it wrong? I tend to go thro' quickly so may have missed a salient point or two.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately there's nothing we can do and conjecture isn't really helping.
OP has been given excellent advice ,I hope we will get an update and a good outcome , all we can do is wait.
What I really don't want to happen is for her to be afraid to come back whatever the outcome.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> The way I have read OP's posts is that _the vet actually does home visits between ten and four. _Also, a 'family member' has kindly offered to pay for a ''one-off'' consultation to get the dog seen and either treated or euthanized, but at least have its condition and the family's circumstances discussed. Is this how you read it, @Animallover26, or did I get it wrong? I tend to go thro' quickly so may have missed a salient point or two.


I've re-read and yes, sounds like the OP hasn't spoken to or seen a vet yet.

However the OP did speak to a receptionist yesterday(?) and the receptionist was talking about speaking to the Blue Cross today to discuss rehoming. Plus for the vet to do a home visit to cut nails and talk about the situation.

That's how I've read it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Strange how threads such as this one, which are initially so intense and so involved, suddenly fizzle out.


----------



## Jadely98 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello again to everyone that is still following this thread!
I promised to come back and update you on my situation as I know I promised to and a lot of you who gave me advice really wanted a great outcome for my dog, Rico! Also, I thought I would come and update for anyone, just in case someone you know is in this situation in future, you can offer some accurate advice from what has happened with me! So that this doesn't happen again. 

Since my last post, my local vet suggested I surrender my dog in to the RSPCA by going onto their site and 'reporting an animal in distress' of which you make an enquiry, give some details over a few days as the person on the other side responds and then they hand your information to a local welfare inspector and they contact you.
I did this and waited approx 2-3 days for a call and then I arranged a day for the inspector to come and see Rico.

They came to the house on the arranged day and time and wrote down some details such as who else lives in the house, just some general questions, not really anything too crazy, I signed Rico over to them and they gave me a copy of the form. They then simply got a lead for him and he was happy to walk out to the car and get into the little carrier in the back of their van and there he went. This killed me, I miss him. But i'm glad he's gone because he's so much better off! I'm also so happy to tell you guys that he was identified by the police to see whether or not he was a pitbull and they said he ISN'T so he can live! I hate the pitbull controversy. But I believe that this is good karma towards myself for doing the right thing. When I found out he wasn't going to be euthanised, wow that was literally the best feeling in the world. I know he's happy in the kennel. He's always been so friendly. I hope he finds a better home than he had with us, I know he will. This is the first time we've 'lost' a pet without it actually dying but it's more a happy situation for me now than sad, because I know he's with people who can really love him and pay any vet treatment he needs to get better!

Thanks to everyone who commented and gave me the support and advice I needed to push me to do the responsible thing. 
I do really appreciate all of you who took time out of your day to give me helpful advice.

Let's all take a moment to wish Rico a happy and healthy recovery, and wish him good luck in finding a new home!

Goodbye Rico, I'm sorry, I love you... <3


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I am so glad to hear your dog is no longer suffering and has a good chance of a loving and caring home.

I am pleased it has worked out for your family and the dog.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jadely98 Thank you so much for taking the time to tell us how things worked out for you & Rico. I know it must be very hard for you, but not as hard as him being euthanized. I hope that he will find a loving forever home very soon and that you are comforted by knowing you took the right decision for him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know and thank you for doing the right thing for Rico I know how hard it was for you. Everything crossed he'l be happily rehomed soon.


----------

